# Wheelcovers and rear protection (for the RV!) required.



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

With all the sunshine around and about to go to the continent next month, I am trying to find wheelcovers for my Fourwinds Siesta. Anyone got any suggestions where I can find some? I have e mailed two very wellknown companies who produce screen covers but no replies received.

I am also looking for some sort of protection for the rear of the RV. There is a tow bar fitted but I would be happier knowing there was something offering some protection at the rear from those b*****s who get too close.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Linda of Stateside Tuning is a regular member here. Their website lists "spare wheel tyre covers" :

http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk/motorhomes10.htm

Gerald


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

if linda can't help, go to

www.abp-accessories.co.uk

who stock them for 19.5 to 22.5 inch wheels


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wheel covers*

Hi

Following my trip to Italy in may, I saw a lot of vans with their wheels covered.

I made my own.

1 x 50metre roll of aluminium foil from Birmingham market (£1.00)

1 x massive roll of bubble wrap (£2.50.)

4 x rubber mattings (4 x £1)

Basically I played at Blue Peter and made a sandwich.

Tin foil on the floor first, cover with kids glue, then bubble wrap, cover that with glue, then rubber matting, cover that with glue, then buddle wrap and finally tin foil. It is fairly "tough and robust", does not weigh much and if it get nicked - so what!

I put a few staples in too, but the process was time cunsuming waiting for the glue to dry before adding the next layer.

Lovely aunty reckons I could make a couple of holes and add elastic straps etc.

Not like me to be technical minded!

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Very inventive Russell.. :wink: 

Why not just use a flattened cardboard box ? .. does the same job :idea:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wheel covers*

Hi Jim

I was aiming for some flexibility so that I could fold them around the wheels etc. As it turns out they are about as flexible as elestic but do need some ties or something.

I might just make a second set when I am sad (bored) enough!

Rapide561


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

for rear protection, why not tow your car? cheaper to repair than the rv for sure!


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Now got a set of protective wheel covers thanks to Des putting me in contact with ABS accessories. All I want now is the sun when I go to France on Monday!

I am particularly sensitive when it comes to tyres as I had not one but two burst on me on a journey south on the A1 and M25 in 2001.

I have written about this on another thread but for those who haven't seen it, I had to have all 4 tyres replaced on my 1997 Bigfoot (small American RV) in 2001 due to them having perished around the rims. Incorrect tyres were fitted and that caused first the rear nearside one to burst between Newark and Grantham on the A1 then the rear off side one on the M25 at the junction with the A12. Both terrifying experiences!


----------

